# hcg only risen from 1151 to 1819 in 5 days (week six) should I still have hope?



## lancashirelass (Jun 10, 2009)

Hello. Please help. After losing preggy symptoms just got my test results and on day 22 past embryo transfer hcg 1151 and now on day 27 days past egg transfer, reading only 1819 hcg. I know its going up but its nowhere near doubling. Has this happened to anyone else who has continued on to have a successful pregnancy?  Can there still be hope? Please respond, anyone who can give me a little bit of hope.


----------



## lancashirelass (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi, its still me. Does anyone respond on this midwife section?


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Our Midwives are volunteers and hold down full-time jobs.  They respond as and when they are able but it isn't meant to be an emergency service or a substitute for your own health care providers.

If you need a more urgent response please contact your own Midwife, GP or Clinic.

Thanks

Amanda
Team Leader - Boards


----------

